# Dino's Dirty Dozen



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

It just occurred to me that I never posted this, and it deserves to be posted! A while back I offered up a 5er for 5er trade open to two members. @UBC03 was one of the respondents. Now I've tangled with the likes of him before...asked him to be civil, and thought I would throw in a few extra for the effort. Needless to say, he has a serious listening problem. Hit me with a mother load that I'm still recovering from. Dudes even got his own calling card. Well done Brother! Apparently this game will continue...














Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Not one disappointing stick there!


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

That is a sever beat down right there. Love the UC at the end - the other calling card lol.


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Some beautiful sticks there...

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Can you tell me which one doesn’t belong here....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Glad ya liked em..

What .. Doesn't everybody have bombing cards?..lol
Actually I always forgot to put notes in the box. It's easier to remember to toss a card in there..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Nicely done, Dino.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@MattT, I think Dino twanged you big time.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Ka-Blam!


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Nice sticks. The calling card was a really nice touch. I may have to steal that idea.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

That is awesome!! Great hit dino!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver702 (Jan 27, 2016)

Nice bomb! All great sticks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

These mods are out of control. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice one Dino! Im glad you never retaliated against me, everyone else was way too generous to me lately. 

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

LOL. Can't trust nobody here no more!


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Kickin' ash and takin' names! Nice one Dino!!


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Glad ya liked em..
> 
> What .. Doesn't everybody have bombing cards?..lol
> Actually I always forgot to put notes in the box. It's easier to remember to toss a card in there..
> ...


I've been including pictures of a dancing potato with some sends but might start sending actual potatoes now. Have not seen anyone send "bomb" cards, yet.


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

Cards are useful for many things 🤣🤣🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

msmith1986 said:


> Nice one Dino! Im glad you never retaliated against me, everyone else was way too generous to me lately.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


I'm gonna get ya.. Next week I've gotta mail some stuff out I've been promising a couple members. So ya never know..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I'm gonna get ya.. Next week I've gotta mail some stuff out I've been promising a couple members. So ya never know..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Hmmm. Defenses are.....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Damn Dino!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

